# Haare



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (22. Dezember 2009)

Welche Haarfarbe mögt ihr bei den Damen am meisten?

Ich finde, es kommt auch auf das Gesicht, den Typ und die Frisur an, aber allgemein kann ich Brünett>Schwarz>Rest sagen.

Länger als schulterlang sollten sie schon sein, wobei aber natürlich auch kürzere Frisuren gut aussehen können.


----------



## Kremlin (22. Dezember 2009)

Schwarz & Brünett. For teh lulz!


----------



## Gothic_1234 (22. Dezember 2009)

blond  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (22. Dezember 2009)

Dunkelblond und Braun^^


----------



## Rushk (22. Dezember 2009)

Dunkelblond > Rest
Und etwas über die Schulter lang sollten sie sein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (22. Dezember 2009)

völlig egal solang es sich nicht in perversen dimensionen aufhält zb neon grün


----------



## Breakyou (23. Dezember 2009)

also ich mag dunkelbraun am meisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (23. Dezember 2009)

Rot!


----------



## Zonalar (23. Dezember 2009)

örm... nie wirklich drüber nachgedacht.
Vllt...blau?


----------



## Manoroth (23. Dezember 2009)

braun und schwarz und rot^^ (aber rot eigentlich nur wens von natur aus rot is... sonst siehts einfach meist zu künstlich aus)


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich mag Diejenigen mit Hirn.




(Wobei ich Schwarz + Blaue Augen ne tolle Kombi finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Manoroth (23. Dezember 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich mag Diejenigen mit Hirn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da stimme ich dir bei beidem voll und ganz zu^^


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (23. Dezember 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Schwarz & Brünett. For teh lulz!



/sign


----------



## Davatar (23. Dezember 2009)

Bei kurzem Haar: Blond
Bei mittlerem oder langem Haar spielts mir keine Rolle.
Rot gefällt mir nur sehr selten.

Pink kann sehr sexy sein ^^ aber sowas bitte nur auf Kostümparties 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und vor ein paar Jahren hab ich sogar mal ne Frau getroffen, die sich ne Glatze rasiert hatte und bei ihr sah das total scharf aus. Aber das war wohl DIE grosse Ausnahme.


----------



## Noxiel (23. Dezember 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Und vor ein paar Jahren hab ich sogar mal ne Frau getroffen, die sich ne Glatze rasiert hatte und bei ihr sah das total scharf aus. Aber das war wohl DIE grosse Ausnahme.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (23. Dezember 2009)

Schwarz, Rot, Rot mit Schwarzen Strähnen, Schwarz mit Blauen Strähnen.
Die Haarfarbe ist mir bei der Frauenwahl nicht wichtig. Ausserdem kann man Haare Färben.


----------



## sympathisant (23. Dezember 2009)

es gibt wichtigeres als die haarfarbe. wenn das gesicht (und der vorbau) stimmt, dann ist die haarfarbe egal. 

es gibt fantastisch aussehende rothaarige, brünette und schwarzhaarige. ich kann da keine rangfolge festlegen.


----------



## Davatar (23. Dezember 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Schwarz, Rot, Rot mit Schwarzen Strähnen, Schwarz mit Blauen Strähnen.
> Die Haarfarbe ist mir bei der Frauenwahl nicht wichtig. Ausserdem kann man Haare Färben.


Mein Baby war beim Friseur und jetzt mag ich sie nicht mehr. Mein Baby war beim Haare schneiden, jetzt kann ich sie nicht mehr leiden. Vorher war sie wunderschön, jetzt mag ich sie nicht mehr sehn. [...]

Alles auch schon miterlebt ^^ Aber da muss man durch.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Dezember 2009)

sie war bei einem haarstylisten...
ich werde sie wohl nie mehr fisten *sing* xD

naja 





> Ich mag Diejenigen mit Hirn.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (23. Dezember 2009)

ganz klar schwarz!


----------



## Soladra (23. Dezember 2009)

buffed verändert meine Welt.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (23. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> buffed verändert meine Welt.



In wie fern ? :<


----------



## dragon1 (23. Dezember 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Schwarz, Rot, Rot mit Schwarzen Strähnen, Schwarz mit Blauen Strähnen.


aber schwarz einfach am meisten^^


----------



## Soladra (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich hätt nicht gedacht, dass so viele Männer auf braune Haare stehen. Warum macht man dadraus nicht mal ne Umfrage? Das würd mich jetzt echt interessieren...Auch die Länge und so


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (23. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich hätt nicht gedacht, dass so viele Männer auf braune Haare stehen. Warum macht man dadraus nicht mal ne Umfrage? Das würd mich jetzt echt interessieren...Auch die Länge und so


Wie sagt man so schön: Boys like blondes, men like brunettes.

Hab mal ne Umfrage angefügt, für Verbesserungsvorschläge bin ich immer zu haben.


----------



## sympathisant (23. Dezember 2009)

wow. nettes foto.^^


----------



## Manowar (23. Dezember 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Und vor ein paar Jahren hab ich sogar mal ne Frau getroffen, die sich ne Glatze rasiert hatte und bei ihr sah das total scharf aus. Aber das war wohl DIE grosse Ausnahme.



Hab ne Freundin die immer nur ne Glatze hatte.
Jetzt hat sie nen neuen Job und durfte da so nicht antreten
-hatten uns in der Zeit nicht gesehen-
Dann hat man sich mal wieder gesehen und sie hatte auf einmal Haare aufm Kopp und ich hatte ne Glatze (meine Haare gingen bis zum Arsch)
War recht lustig anzusehen *g*


Btt
Am liebsten schwarz und lang. Aber kommt immer auf die Frau an..
Ich kenne Frauen mit Glatze (ok,das ist wohl vorbei, aber sah gut aus)
Ich kenne Frauen mit kurzen Haaren und es steht ihnen
etc

Aber erinnert mich an eine Ex von mir..von oben bis unten tattoowiert und extrem lange schwarze glatte Haare..war schon lecker *g*


----------



## tschilpi (23. Dezember 2009)

Schwarz/Brünett + Blau/Grüne Augen + lange Haare.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (23. Dezember 2009)

so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





lange haare hab ich selber ;-)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Dezember 2009)

Absolute no goes:
Bobs, kurze Haare oder Haare, die bis an den Arsch gehen.


----------



## Davatar (23. Dezember 2009)

Bobs?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Dezember 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Bobs?



Kurze Haare und am Nacken hochrasiert wie nix.
Und die Haare sollten gewaschen sein. Ich hab da ein sehr sehr krasses Beispiel...


----------



## Davatar (23. Dezember 2009)

Weiss immernoch nicht, was Du meinst und wenn ich bob + frisur in Google eingeb kommen zig verschiedene Frisurtypen :/


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Dezember 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Weiss immernoch nicht, was Du meinst und wenn ich bob + frisur in Google eingeb kommen zig verschiedene Frisurtypen :/



Es gibt auch 1000 Varianten von Bobs^^.
Wie soll ichs erklären, ich mag die extrem Variante nicht:
Kinnlange Haare Und den Nacken hochrasiert.


----------



## Dolgrim (23. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, oder?


----------



## Davatar (23. Dezember 2009)

Dolgrim schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da seh ich aber nix Rasiertes ^^

Edit: Ahso ich glaub jetzt weiss ich was Du meinst. Ich meinte Du meinst wirklich hochrasiert, so ohne Haare am Hinterkopf oder sowas Schräges ^^
Nunja, mir gefällts, hat was Geschäftsfrauenmässiges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dolgrim (23. Dezember 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Da seh ich aber nix Rasiertes ^^



Aber so in der Art 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ein besseres Bild hab ich nur nicht gefunden.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (23. Dezember 2009)

Dolgrim schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hm also wenns die richtige frau ist find ich sowas sehr attraktiv^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Dezember 2009)

schwarz+ länger als schulterlang!
obwohl dunkelbraun und ein dunkles rot auch ganz gut aussehen können


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Dezember 2009)

Naturrot, am liebsten Schulterlang aber gerne auch kurz oder extrem lang mit (Natur-)Locken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Dezember 2009)

Scheiß auf deine Haare. Zeig mir deine Tittöhn XD


----------



## Soladra (23. Dezember 2009)

Und da sagen die aus meiner Klasse, dass Jungs voll auf Pixi-Schnitt Haare stehen.


----------



## Haxxler (23. Dezember 2009)

Wenns zum Typ passt, dann am liebsten rot und so lange wie möglich ^^


----------



## d3faultPlayer (23. Dezember 2009)

naja, kann man so pauschal net sagen, kommt immer auf die frau an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (23. Dezember 2009)

jeeeehaa ich bin out ;D endlich mal wieder!! Mochte Trends noch nie ;D


----------



## Petersburg (23. Dezember 2009)

Rot und gaaaanz Lang, aber nicht zu lang oder zu rot aber Rosa sieht doch auch nicht so schlecht aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (23. Dezember 2009)

Schulterlang oder kürzer und schwarz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (23. Dezember 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> (Wobei ich Schwarz + Blaue Augen ne tolle Kombi finde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




/sign


----------



## F-S-N (23. Dezember 2009)

Hell braun, blond, schwarz eigentlich egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber lang sollten sie sein...


----------



## Manowar (23. Dezember 2009)

F-S-N schrieb:


> Hell braun, blond, schwarz eigentlich egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was redest du da?Nach deinem Benutzernamen sollte es wohl einfach nur arisch sein!
/gemeldet


----------



## jolk (23. Dezember 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Was redest du da?Nach deinem Benutzernamen sollte es wohl einfach nur arisch sein!
> /gemeldet


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/FSN
und auch bei google habe ich nicht gefunden wieso F-S-N rechts sein soll? oO erklär mal bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@topic: braun und schulterlang natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit.: oder meintest du wegen dem Titel?


----------



## Manowar (23. Dezember 2009)

Ja nicht der Benutzername, aber der Titel darunter "Der Nazi.."


----------



## jolk (23. Dezember 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ja nicht der Benutzername, aber der Titel darunter "Der Nazi.."



durch intensiveres googlen hab ich auch herausgefunden, dass Radio F-S-N n nazisender ist... naja btt!


----------



## Manowar (23. Dezember 2009)

Intensiv? Das ist der erste Eintrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Scheiß auf deine Haare. Zeig mir deine Tittöhn XD




*räusper*


----------



## Cyklan No.1 (24. Dezember 2009)

blaue haare und turm frisur


simpsons inc^^


----------



## Zonalar (24. Dezember 2009)

Blaue Haare und sehr lang

So wie die da:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nunja, anstatt diese Frisur schön glatt den Rücken runter.

Aber ich weiss ned, ob sich sowas in Rl überhaupt in sexy machen lässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (24. Dezember 2009)

An anderen Frauen mag ich rote und hellblonde Haare sehr gern. Das liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich beide Farben selbst noch nie ausprobiert habe. Zwar hatte ich mit 13 Jahren eine Zeit lang ein dunkles Rot in den Haaren, aber mir steht das einfach nicht. Rote Haare passen immer noch am besten zu Frauen mit heller Haut und Sommersprossen. 

Generell muss die Haarfarbe zum Typ passen. Zum Beispiel helle Haare und stark gebräunte Haut, das sieht einfach schrecklich aus, da kann man sagen, was man will. 
Ich selbst hatte jahrelang schwarze Haare, obwohl ich von Natur aus dunkelblond bin. Irgendwann hab ich dann gemerkt, dass die Haarfarbe meinen Teint im Tageslicht noch heller und kränklicher hat aussehen lassen. Und nun bin ich dabei, wieder dunkelblond zu werden.

Bei Männern bin ich da schon etwas wählerischer. So mag ich blonde Männer gar nicht, weil Blond für mich etwas zartes und weibliches an sich hat und an einem Mann stört mich das irgendwie. Ähnlich verhält es sich mit schwarzen Haaren. Entweder, sie sind gefärbt und das Ergebnis sieht unnatürlich aus, oder der Träger ist ein eher südländischer Typ, was mir erst recht nicht gefällt. Am liebsten mag ich braune Haare. Sieht einfach am natürlichsten und bodenständigsten aus.


----------



## Lekraan (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich sag mal blond, aber rötlich sieht auch gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turageo (24. Dezember 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Schwarz, Rot, Rot mit Schwarzen Strähnen, Schwarz mit Blauen Strähnen.
> Die Haarfarbe ist mir bei der Frauenwahl nicht wichtig. Ausserdem kann man Haare Färben.



Bei der Farbwahl stimm ich mit Dir überein. Das darf ich nur meine Dame nicht hören lassen, die hat brünette lange Haare - da hilft auch höfliches Anfragen nach Farbekreativität nix. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Davatar (24. Dezember 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Rote Haare passen immer noch am besten zu Frauen mit heller Haut und Sommersprossen.


Genau so kann man den für mich absolut unattraktivsten Frauentyp beschreiben. Helle Haut, Sommersprossen und rote Haare *schauder* Aber Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden ^^



> Ähnlich verhält es sich mit schwarzen Haaren. Entweder, sie sind gefärbt und das Ergebnis sieht unnatürlich aus, oder der Träger ist ein eher südländischer Typ, was mir erst recht nicht gefällt. Am liebsten mag ich braune Haare. Sieht einfach am natürlichsten und bodenständigsten aus.


Also ich kenn ne Menge Typen mit echten schwarzen Haaren (sprich nicht gefärbt), die auch überhaupt nicht nach Südländer aussehn.

Als Blonder Typ kommt man in Asien gut an, hab ich festgestellt ^^ Aber da gilt wohl generell "Hauptsache keine schwarzen Haare", weil da eh ca 99% schwarzes Haar hat.


----------



## Manowar (24. Dezember 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Genau so kann man den für mich absolut unattraktivsten Frauentyp beschreiben. Helle Haut, Sommersprossen und rote Haare *schauder* Aber Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So? *g*


----------



## Apuh (24. Dezember 2009)

Grau



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (24. Dezember 2009)

Also ich mag alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (24. Dezember 2009)

Da ich gerade ne Frau am Telefon habe, die das so hat und noch nicht erwähnt wurde und es mir jetzt einfällt (*g*) :
Dreads!
Ist etwas was ich in der Goth Szene auch zu gern sehe.
Wenn sie schön lang und dünn sind und es zum Typ passt, kann es sehr gut aussehen.
Undercuts find ich auch sehr ansehnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (24. Dezember 2009)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> kann auch gut aussehen.


o_O

Sind das nicht weisse Haare? Die Linsen, die sie drin hat sind ja auch übel ^^


----------



## Deanne (24. Dezember 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> o_O
> 
> Sind das nicht weisse Haare? Die Linsen, die sie drin hat sind ja auch übel ^^



Ich würde eher sagen, dass das ein helles Platinblond ist. Gefällt mir auch echt gut.


----------



## Davatar (24. Dezember 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich würde eher sagen, dass das ein helles Platinblond ist. Gefällt mir auch echt gut.


Vergleich - Sehr helles Platinblond:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiss (oder weiss-silbern):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für mich ist da überhaupt kein Blond zu sehn.

Definitiv weiss:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (24. Dezember 2009)

Wir sind Männer, wir erkennen sowas eh nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (24. Dezember 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Vergleich - Sehr helles Platinblond:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, ich habe ja nur das Video gesehen und kenne die anderen Bilder der Dame (sie sieht auf dem Video generell total anders aus) nicht und da sah es für mich sehr nach Platin aus. Zudem sowas immer darauf ankommt, wie der Betrachter bzw. Friseur die Farbe interpretiert. So wurde beispielsweise meine aktuelle Haarfarbe von 2 Friseuren völlig unterschiedlich eingeschätzt.

Das hier findet man auch zum Farbton Platin:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Scheint mir also eine Sache der persönliche Definition zu sein.


----------



## Camô (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin eher Fan von dunklen Haarfarben. Latinas sind - wenn ich nach meinen absoluten Vorlieben gefragt werde -  eh ganz vorne, obwohl ich mich nie auf einen Typ festlegen würde. Frauen wie Jennifer Lopez (am Anfang ihrer Karriere), Salma Hayek (From Dusk Till Dawn: Ihr Tanz ist das mit Abstand Erotischste was ich je in einem Film gesehen habe), Leah Remini (King of Queens, wohlgemerkt in den ersten Staffeln: extrem sexy und schlagfertig = goil) oder aktuell immer noch sehr heiß Eva Longoria.
Blonde Frauen wie Charlize Theron, Uma Thurman oder Nicole Kidman (früher), sind natürlich wunderschöne Frauen, haben aber auf mich nicht den gleichen Reiz. Zumal ich mit dunkleren Frauentypen eher schöne Kurven verbinde, als mit hellen Typen.
Rote Haare sind so ein Ding, denn meist gehen sie mit extremer Blässe und Sommersprossen einher, was mich jetzt nciht gerade reizt. Und spontan fällt mir jetzt auch kein wirklich heißer, rothaariger Promi ein (euch vllt?). Wobei die von "Schlimmer und ewig", Nikki Cox), schon sehr geil war/ ist.

Dennoch muss das Gesamtbild passen. Damit meine ich natürlich auch Gesicht, Körper und ... ach ja, Charakter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (24. Dezember 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Und spontan fällt mir jetzt auch kein wirklich heißer, rothaariger Promi ein (euch vllt?). Wobei die von "Schlimmer und ewig", Nikki Cox), schon sehr geil war/ ist.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sie :>


----------



## Falathrim (24. Dezember 2009)

Schwierig zu sagen...ich mag eigentlich Frauen aller Facon...aber blonden Frauen schau ich denke ich am ehesten hinterher..

Aber allgemein gilt bei Haarfarbe & Frisur:
Es muss zur Frau passen!

Gesicht, Körperbau etc. müssen mit den Haaren harmonieren. 
Ein asiatisches Mädchen sieht mit hellen Haaren abgefahren aus, aber am ehesten abgefahren scheiße
Eine Latina kommt mit hellem Haar auch kacke. 
Bei den meisten Goths sieht das geglättete schwarze Haar auch kacke aus...das liegt aber am ehesten daran dass ich den Stil der Szene nicht mag
Kurvige Frauen vertragen sich auch nur selten mit blondem Haar (imho)

Und Bobs find ich heiß...weiß auch nicht wieso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (24. Dezember 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Wer ist das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Nein. Sie sieht jetzt alles andere als scheiße aus, aber dennoch würde sie von mir nur einen skeptischen Blick hinterhergeworfen bekommen.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Dezember 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gekauft!


----------



## Manowar (24. Dezember 2009)

Emilie Autumn ist das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das schöne bei ihr ist, dass sie ungeschminkt unglaublich viel besser aussieht.
Das blöde an der Sache..findet mal Bilder wo sie ungeschminkt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich mag die rothaarige und die weisshaarige mit den wolfslinsen ^.^

und ich hab selber naturrote Haare, muahahaha odin wins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destilatus (24. Dezember 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Genau so kann man den für mich absolut unattraktivsten Frauentyp beschreiben. Helle Haut, Sommersprossen und rote Haare *schauder* Aber Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden ^^



2 meiner Bekanntschaften hatte Rote Kurze Haare .. finde es gibt nichts tolleres :-) Sommersprossen sind eine sache für sich aber ganz leicht passt das schon würd ich sagen :-D


----------



## Haxxler (24. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer kann da schon nein sagen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (25. Dezember 2009)

Ganz kloar schwarz+ lang

aber blau und schwarz sowas sieht geil aus

[attachment=9677lauschwarz.jpg[img]http://www.buffed.de/forum/style_images/ip.boardpr/folder_attach_images/attach_add.png[/img]]


----------



## Camô (26. Dezember 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ganz kloar schwarz+ lang
> 
> aber blau und schwarz sowas sieht geil aus
> 
> [attachment=9677lauschwarz.jpg[img]http://www.buffed.de/forum/style_images/ip.boardpr/folder_attach_images/attach_add.png[/img]]


Bah. Ekelhaft. Hast du nicht ein passenderes Gesicht zu dieser Farbkombination?


----------



## Thoor (26. Dezember 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Bah. Ekelhaft. Hast du nicht ein passenderes Gesicht zu dieser Farbkombination?


Du bist fies, die Kleine ist mal übelst cute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wär was für LOD der steht doch auf Emos xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

die frisur könnte ok sein, aber nicht bei dem gesicht q_q


lügner @ razyl!


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Du bist fies, die Kleine ist mal übelst cute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Lachmann steht auch auf Emos


----------



## Thoor (26. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lachmann steht auch auf Emos


Ohne Witz wer ist die Kleine, die ist mal echt richtig süss :x


----------



## Reflox (27. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ohne Witz wer ist die Kleine, die ist mal echt richtig süss :x



keine ahnung die hab ich auf ner Emo-Seite gefunden, weiss nicht mehr warum und wie ich da drauf gekommen bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *

*Gäfundön!^^

http://emo-chat.ning.com/photo/photo/show?...APhoto%3A506488

Frag die das Bild reingestellt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ja Emos sind hübsch, naja manche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaiandil (27. Dezember 2009)

Ihhh gitttt....

Naja, hauptsache die Tütten sind groß...


----------



## Thoor (27. Dezember 2009)

Vaiandil schrieb:


> Ihhh gitttt....
> 
> Naja, hauptsache die Tütten sind groß...


Postet in einem "Welcher Haarfarber gefällt euch", kA mit was für Mutanten du dich abgibst die Haare an den Tütten haben x.X


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (18. Januar 2010)

Schwarze, lange Haare und grüne Augen *träum*


----------



## nalcarya (19. Januar 2010)

Als ich den Titel las dachte ich an ein Frauenthema. Nun, im übertragenen Sinne ist es ja auch eins O_o

Darf ich jetzt abstimmen wie die Haare bei einem Mann sein sollten? :x


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Januar 2010)

du darfst^^


----------



## nalcarya (19. Januar 2010)

Super! Dunkelblond bis braun und entweder eine Frisur in diesem Stil  oder mehr als schulterlang .D

Aber wenn's um Frauen geht finde ich persönlich auch rote Haare, grüne Augen, Sommersprossen am tollsten. Quasi (zumindest klischee) irisches Template 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vudis (19. Januar 2010)

rote haare
länge is mir egal solang die rote farbe zum frauen typ passt (nicht jede frau kann/darf rot tragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

